# Why We Love Turtles and Tortoises



## Anthony P (May 23, 2014)

For World Turtle Day, 2014, theTurtleRoom collaborated with our good friends at Garden State Tortoise and Arizona Tortoise Compound to bring you what we feel is our best video yet. Hear direct from the source as we answer the question "why turtles and tortoises?" which we all have been asked before. It is our pleasure to bring this video to you, and we are hoping you enjoy it as much as we do.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Millerlite (May 23, 2014)

Great job to everyone, of course all your tortoises and turtles are great. Really neat to see a collaboration, 

Kyle


----------



## mike taylor (May 23, 2014)

Cool video thanks for sharing .


----------



## wellington (May 23, 2014)

Great vid.


----------



## Anthony P (May 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Happy you liked it! Collaborations like these really are my favorite thing in the world. (I think I mentioned that in the video, haha)


----------



## HermanniChris (May 24, 2014)

Really came out great man. We gotta do more stuff like this.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 24, 2014)

Yes that video was great it's how we all feel but they put it into words . Thank you -great job


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Lady Thompson (May 24, 2014)

Great video! I like it and loved seeing all the different torts and turtles in it.


----------



## glaerey (May 24, 2014)

i like the last part very much. the diversity of life indeed! 
do you happen to have a still pic on that?


----------



## Anthony P (May 24, 2014)

HermanniChris said:


> Really came out great man. We gotta do more stuff like this.


I'm going to hold you to that! I really loved this.


----------



## Anthony P (May 24, 2014)

glaerey said:


> i like the last part very much. the diversity of life indeed!
> do you happen to have a still pic on that?


We don't. I really wished we did when I was making the video, because I would have used it as the thumbnail. Andrew might have one, since it was his video clip, but I never saw one.


----------



## HermanniChris (May 25, 2014)

Anthony P said:


> I'm going to hold you to that! I really loved this.



Bring that camera when you and Steve come visit!


----------



## naturalman91 (May 25, 2014)

Anthony P said:


> For World Turtle Day, 2014, theTurtleRoom collaborated with our good friends at Garden State Tortoise and Arizona Tortoise Compound to bring you what we feel is our best video yet. Hear direct from the source as we answer the question "why turtles and tortoises?" which we all have been asked before. It is our pleasure to bring this video to you, and we are hoping you enjoy it as much as we do.
> 
> Let me know what you think



what kind of turtle is that at 2:00 with the red legs


----------



## Anthony P (May 25, 2014)

HermanniChris said:


> Bring that camera when you and Steve come visit!


Don't threaten me with a good time!!


----------



## Anthony P (May 25, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> what kind of turtle is that at 2:00 with the red legs


That's a wild adult male Spotted Turtle (Clemmys guttata) that is part of a study that I have helped with. That was actually the largest male Spotted Turtle I have ever seen.


----------



## Turtlepete (May 25, 2014)

Definitely your best video yet...I think thats the best turtle video I've seen. I think it could really help people understand the hobby. Great stuff, thank you so much for making it.


----------



## diamondbp (May 25, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed it also. Maybe we could get other members to do a short video briefly explaining their story and do a grand video one day. Testimonials are just awesome and should be applauded


----------



## Anthony P (May 26, 2014)

Thank you so much, guys.


----------



## Flipper (May 28, 2014)

Awesome and heartfelt video


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 28, 2014)

Love it!

I grew up catching painteds off the dock at my grandmas lake...I had my special "turtle bucket" that they went into for an hour or two before I'd release them. I'd feed em some of the minnows we had for bait. Was always interested in chelonians, but "grew out of it" a bit when I got to be a teenager who was "too cool" to camp out at the end of the dock for hours catching turtles. Last summer, my grandma passed away after losing her fifth battle with cancer. I was really struggling with her loss...she was more my mom than anyone growing up and one of my best friends. I kept finding that, more than anything, I would have given anything to sit on that dock with her catching turtles, eating bologna sandwiches, and watching Land Before Time after lunch for the 10 millionth time. So, I did my research, bought a Hermanns from Chris (named Littlefoot), and I've been absolutely thrilled with him...It's going to be a lifelong hobby for sure, and a great way to remember the most wonderful, beautiful woman I ever knew.


----------



## Anthony P (May 29, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> Love it!
> 
> I grew up catching painteds off the dock at my grandmas lake...I had my special "turtle bucket" that they went into for an hour or two before I'd release them. I'd feed em some of the minnows we had for bait. Was always interested in chelonians, but "grew out of it" a bit when I got to be a teenager who was "too cool" to camp out at the end of the dock for hours catching turtles. Last summer, my grandma passed away after losing her fifth battle with cancer. I was really struggling with her loss...she was more my mom than anyone growing up and one of my best friends. I kept finding that, more than anything, I would have given anything to sit on that dock with her catching turtles, eating bologna sandwiches, and watching Land Before Time after lunch for the 10 millionth time. So, I did my research, bought a Hermanns from Chris (named Littlefoot), and I've been absolutely thrilled with him...It's going to be a lifelong hobby for sure, and a great way to remember the most wonderful, beautiful woman I ever knew.


So touching, honestly. I recorded myself telling a similar story, before the Bronx Zoo part, about being roughly 5 years old and being taken by my aunt to the pond to catch painteds. She took me to catch turtles all the time, probably because it was a free activity. It really meant everything to me and changed my life. My aunt died when I was nine and I really do think that my obsession has something to do with losing her and what that did to me and my family.

Thank you for sharing. So much.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 1, 2014)

Diversity of life!!!

Very nice. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Anthony P (Jun 2, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Diversity of life!!!
> 
> Very nice. Thank you for sharing!


I thought that was a nice touch!


----------

